# Jay Peak



## Black Phantom (May 5, 2011)

Who's getting their turns on this weekend?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2011)

I'll be there for Saturday


----------



## Puck it (May 5, 2011)

I wish, company on Saturday from CA and Mom's day Sunday.


----------



## Black Phantom (May 5, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I wish, company on Saturday from CA and Mom's day Sunday.



Come on up. They'll still be there when you get back!:razz:


----------



## Black Phantom (May 5, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll be there for Saturday



Did you find a place to crash?


----------



## Black Phantom (May 5, 2011)




----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Did you find a place to crash?



Grampa Grunts

$35

I already have a lift ticket, otherwise I would've hopped on the Tramhouse deal.  Given that I won't arrive until like midnight - 1AM, amenities don't matter.


----------



## riverc0il (May 5, 2011)

Probably be there both Sat and Sun.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2011)

change of lodging plans.  got the night off work, gonna stay with my brother in Quechee.

Should be arriving at Jay around 9:30.


----------



## Black Phantom (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Black Phantom (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Black Phantom (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Black Phantom (May 6, 2011)

http://twitpic.com/4u4adj


----------



## marcski (May 6, 2011)

$74 for a studio room at the TramHouse, including a ticket..  That is a nice deal.


----------

